# Schwinn BF Goodrich questions



## Brentville (Sep 13, 2008)

I picked up what seems to be a very nice Schwinn/BF Goodrich girls tank bike.  I'd like some help identifying it further and seeing what everyone's thoughts are.  Just to appease anyone and everyone, I might sell this bike.

It's a skiptooth with the sweetheart sprocket a bendix rear hub and brake and script schwinn front hub.  It looks to be a pre 1948 Schwinn built for BF Goodrich as it has both Schwinn parts and the Schwinn decal but the BF Goodrich headbadge.  I thought I saw that Schwinn built bikes for BF Goodrich in the 50's too?  And what about that design on the chainguard?  It almost looks like they built a Philadelphia Flyers bike!?!

Any ideas on the model or how common this bike is?  I'm guessing the book rack on the back isn't original, and I know the seat isn't.  Was there another rack these bikes came with originally?

Thanks for the help.

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b349/brentville/bike.jpg

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b349/brentville/chainring.jpg

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b349/brentville/headbadge.jpg


----------



## Brentville (Sep 13, 2008)

*Helping those who help themselves*

Okay, so I looked through the huge archive at nostalgic.net and looks like what I have is a 1930's Schwinn Ladies DX.  Built for BF Goodrich by Schwinn.

Is there anyway to be more specific on the year?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 13, 2008)

It looks like a 1948 DX Model " Debutante" The serial number starting with the letter D thru E will be "48" and F thru G for "49" Just figure on a couple of letters of the alphabet for dates earlier or later than these and you can pretty much pin point the year of manufacture. Enjoy your bike, it looks like a nice one.


----------



## Brentville (Sep 13, 2008)

*Mine is a C*

the bottom bracket has C13852 which as best as I can figure is a pre 1948 number.  Possibly not much before 1948 though.  All the post 1948 #'s don't get to the C's till much much later. 

The site I looked at had the same bike as a "30's" bike but it's hard to really know especially before 1948.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 14, 2008)

It's definately a post war bike. The telltale signs are the fixed kick stand and the fixed mounts for the fender braces, chainguard e.t.c. The letter C prefixing the serial number indicates that it's probably a late 1946 or an early 1947.


----------



## Brentville (Sep 14, 2008)

*That's as close*

to the date as I figure I can get.  Thanks for the information.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 14, 2008)

That's what this forum is all about.  Enjoy your bike!


----------



## maysorum (Sep 18, 2008)

Does anyone know what years BF Goodrich bikes were made?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 18, 2008)

And let us not forget that Schwinn started using forward-facing rear dropouts in 1946, so if ya got those, it's postwar! It would have what's commonly known as a 'nine hole rack' on the rear, for obvious reasons! ~Adam


----------



## ballooman (Sep 21, 2008)

*wifes bike*

my wifes serial # says its a fifty two but it still has drop center rims on it fender doc told me they still used dropcenters on some of the lower end stuff that late and Ive seen em on non Schwinn bikes as late as the sixties


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 21, 2008)

"fender doc told me they still used dropcenters on some of the lower end stuff that late and Ive seen em on non Schwinn bikes as late as the sixties"  Very interesting! Sometimes you just don't know what the factory was up to! And Murray cruisers used drop center rims thru the 80s... ~Adam


----------



## bashermax (Oct 20, 2008)

*Another BF goodrich Schwinn*

I have an Old BF goodrich schwinn that I bought off an exchange student at Western Ill back in the 80's for $25.  Spring front end and 5 speed rearend.  It was black and I repainted it dark green metal flake (I know that was probably against some law... but it slowed down the decomposition rate).  I fixed it up for my dad to ride, but it just sat for years.  I brought it down with me to Georgia when I moved here some 20 years ago and had it rideable, but it's sat for another 10+ years.  I'm too busy to really do a restore job, but it's probably still 90% original.  I don't have the serial no but as soon as I can I'll try to post it and maybe a picture or 2.

I'm new to the forum and am more familiar with the 70's era schwinn bikes (super sports superiors and paramounts) than the old balloon tire jobs.  DOes this thing have any real worth? or is it just a nice old bike that I might hang on to for posterity.  I wish I could do more with it but I coach and have kids and that ought to say enough.


----------

